# Wild Bill Oak Natural



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey folks! 
Last Friday I received a wonderful package in the mail from Wild Bill (one of the nicest guys in the world, IMO)
This is an natural fork he carved from a piece of Oak. He said he designed it to fit the hand to be held sideways and to be a target shooter. He told me to put the tip of the upper fork right on my target and use it as a sight. WOW! I had no idea I could shoot that well!!!














I hit 9 out of the first 11 I shot with it. I'm shooting 3/8 steel and with the bandset on there it is sending them with quite a bit of authority. When I was releasing I KNEW I was going to hit that can in the middle. It looks rugged and classic at the same time. 
Yes, I am gushing about his craftsmanship and his attention to detail.
It is wonderfully shaped and fits my hand so comfortably. It was like he had a mold of my hand when he made it. The pouch is nice and broken in (people need to sell more like this) and shooting this fork feels like you're hanging out with an old friend.... don't need to talk, just enjoying blasting stuff. 
I'm gonna name it Rex. They'll bury me with it. lol.

Wild Bill is a class act and a true craftsman. I highly recommend any of his products. 
Hope you enjoy. More pics to follow.

LVO


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice natural.
Congratulations - enjoy!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like a real no nonsense shooter!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Larry, thank you! This the third SS that I have built that had the same basic, asymmetric, raw fork shape. At first it looks a bit weird but it really does perform nicely.

Skunks has a small Rhododendron with this shape and he seems to agree.

Happy Shooting!

Bill


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Very nice slingshot!!! For me, it's a statement of purity and rawness of this sport.*
*Cheers!!*


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is a pic of the sideways (hate the "gangster" moniker) hold and the bands lining up with the top fork tip.

The asymmetrical forks make for a nice hold and aim point.

If a moderator sees this, can you move the pic with other?
thx


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Bill can make a slingshot that is 'pre-aimed' as good as I have seen. And his attention to detail in the finish gives his slingshots a 5 year 'pre-patina' unlike other maker's work.

I think Bill must have gotten there just before himself.... ??


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is beautiful!


----------

